# Going to buy a Rythmik FV15HP subwoofer soon



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Didn't see any kinda thread on it, so Ill post impressions on it once I've had time. Otherwise, look forward to any owner comments or folks just looking into buying one as well.

I'm a bit picky at times, and have been thru the upgrades on my display, as well as my speakers, and finally feel Im at a place where everything is perfect, except my sub. My current sub, a VTF2 MK4 is a real nice sub, do not get me wrong, but my room is huge and open and I want more ooomph 

Jeff Meier is coming out to do an audio and video calibration in Oct, so Im looking at buying the sub in about 1 month. It's been a few months deciding, I looked hard at a VTF15h, a PB/PC13 ultra, Epik, and then Rythmik. Just studying shootout results, owner comments, and pro comments, it really was between the PC13 and FV15HP. Ultimately, Ive decided on the FV15HP. Data suggests the SVS is a little tougher from 16-30, but from 30 up the FV15 has a dB edge (CEA 2010 results), but I think they are more close than they are different. The SVS is also built with a more sturdy sub and amp IMO, but it's also a big price difference.

I think the FV15HP will add nice through the range power to my room, and a nice price. Along with SVS, it was one of the brands Jeff likes as well. Can't wait to get it and post my impressions 

I'm going black oak and spiked feet.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

What do you amp guys think about their amps. A post I read it appeared they were proud of the Panasonic power caps, but Im not too up on amp knowledge. I noticed the amp is Class H, had to do a little reading there.










Woofer is aluminum cone, weighs 30lbs (12.5lb magnet)


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

All I can tell you is I previously owned a FV12 for a short time and did meet Brian in person. 

With this being said and the way I was amazed with the FV12 performance, I know the FV15HP will be outstanding choice!!

My home is almost completed and soon to make a choice on the sub I want to own and been looking hard at Epic Empires (duals) and the new boys in the town subs called Power Sound Audio XV15's! 

However, I may keep this local and take a stroll down the street to make a visit to Brian and grab two FV15's and call it a day.  

Either way enjoy your purchase and let us know yours thoughts on it?


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. I just found Power Sound Audio tonight, reading up. The dual 15" monster looks like a beast with their CEA 2010 measurements.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, let us know what you think! I like the fact the Rhythmik subs are servo subs.


----------



## RTROSE (Dec 24, 2011)

What did you decide to do?

I am a very happy FV15HP owner and I don't think you can go wrong with the Rythmik. I had SVS, HSU, eD, and Rythmik on my short list of subs and Brians commitment to customer service and the postings and reviews of the sub I found elsewhere I decided to go with the Rythmik. Very very happy with my choice. It is powerful for HT and articulate enough for music.

Regards,

RTROSE


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I ended up with the VTF-15H. It was hard, because both Dr Hsu and Brian's replies were so helpful. I love the sub, and I know anyone would be happy with any of the excellently priced 15" ID subs.


----------



## RTROSE (Dec 24, 2011)

Yup,

Like I said before I had several offerings on my short list and the VTF-15H was one I just about pulled the trigger on, but went with Rythmik. I'm sure if I had gone with the VTF-15H I would still be as happy as I am with the Rythmik.

Regards,

RTROSE


----------



## Q74 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was in the same boat but decided to go with Rythmik FV 15hp. Just got it yesterday and really happy with it. It changed my view about ported sub. I am thinking about buying another one, soon.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Both HSU VTF-15H and Rythmik FV15HP are fantastic subs for the money. I've quite a bit of experience with the HSU VTF-15H subs and they are the first sub I ever heard that made me realize there was a lot more to the subwoofer world than I knew! Watching the 2008 Incredible Hulk Cop Car smash scene in a 16hz tune in a 1500 cubic foot room was 'stupid grin' inducing. I recently heard the FV15HP sub at a subwoofer meet in PA hosted by Gorilla83 of avsforum and was blown away by that sub too. Both are fantastic offerings at their price points. The FV15HP was exceptionally clean, and well behaved when played beyond reasonable levels on source material including a 5hz to 100hz slow sine wave that should have made a ported sub cry mama. If you have the extra money I'd go with the FV15HP. But again - both are fantastic offerings!


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

I just recently went the FV15HP route.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

TWISM said:


> I just recently went the FV15HP route.


Now that's a very clean looking system. I'll bet it sounds quite nice.




TWISM said:


>


What's the smoothing on this graph? It's incredibly flat!


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

Jim, 

That was my 1st time really using OmniMic and I think it was on 1/6th or the one above that 1/12th. I am going to do a new run and see what it looks like. I don't want to mislead myself and thing the curve is flatter than it really is. I do know that when I was running it, I did switch the smoothing to see the difference and I didn't notice anything too big, but again...I need to re-run. 

What is the standard smoothing that people use?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

1/6th should be fine for what you're doing. That's a very nice plot for those subs. What do you have the crossover set for?


----------

